

Number 2 is number 1 - jawns
http://www.google.com/trends/?q=1,2,3&ctab=2&date=all&geo=all

======
dmvaldman
Reminds me how the most common street in the US is, bafflingly, "Second
Street" [1]

The reason being many times "First Street" gets renamed to commemorate a
person or event.

[1] [http://www.nlc.org/build-skills-
networks/resources/cities-10...](http://www.nlc.org/build-skills-
networks/resources/cities-101/most-common-u-s--street-names)

